# Couldn't resist yet another handsome guy



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Went back this morning and he was still there, So I brought him home,
He's so Handsome
View attachment 1770


View attachment 1771

pics ain't the best, But ah well, he's still boon da pa perfect


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

He`s lovely!! 

What would you say his colour is? He looks very similar to an opaque I`ve seen a picture of and thought I`d like to get next.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

He's more white than anything, With blue on his top fin 
Picture doesn't show it exactly right
Hard to get a picture to show the colors just right,

Might have to invest in a camera meant for aquarium taking someday soon.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Ended up back tonight and, way in the back I pulled this guy out and had to bring him home too,
He's a crown tail
View attachment 1784


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> He's more white than anything, With blue on his top fin
> Picture doesn't show it exactly right
> Hard to get a picture to show the colors just right,
> 
> Might have to invest in a camera meant for aquarium taking someday soon.


I do a lot of photography, particularly of animals, and taking pics of fish is tough! My suggestions for the best photos and showing colors in the truest way is to avoid flash, if possible. set your camera to a low light setting to avoid flash, or if you have a flash filter, that helps a little bit to avoid the glare on the glass. You can also try macro mode, if your cam does it (I shoot with a full manual SLR so i'm not sure what you have) but that sometimes helps to get details. 
congrats on the new fishies! i'm still curious about where you keep all these guys!


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! You're so crazy! Haha. I can hardly take care of this one!

But I love your new fish - the black on his top fin is great!

And the fish in your icon is partially what inspired me to stray away from the seemingly more traditional blue/purple. So gorgeous!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> I do a lot of photography, particularly of animals, and taking pics of fish is tough! My suggestions for the best photos and showing colors in the truest way is to avoid flash, if possible. set your camera to a low light setting to avoid flash, or if you have a flash filter, that helps a little bit to avoid the glare on the glass. You can also try macro mode, if your cam does it (I shoot with a full manual SLR so i'm not sure what you have) but that sometimes helps to get details.
> congrats on the new fishies! i'm still curious about where you keep all these guys!


Thanks for the tips,
I have tried without flash, But then the fish never sit still long enough,
I have macro mode on all my settings, I use it often too,
I have several camera's The main one I use right now is a Canon power shot 10.0 mega pixels.
It has a tun of settings, including under water, 
It Has
C, M, Av, Tv, P, Auto, Portrait, Landscape, Night scene, Indoor, Snow, Beach, Fireworks, Underwater, Color accent, Color swap, Night shot, Kids & pets, Foliage, Stitch assist,and movie, I've tried messing in all the settings, Sometimes I get fairly good pics, other times I can't do crap, 
Any good ideas on what mode and settings I should try, I'm open to any new Ideas I might not have thought of or tried yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your two new guys are beautiful!! I went and got two new ones today, too!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> Your two new guys are beautiful!! I went and got two new ones today, too!


Oh kewl, So now you gotta show us or at least tell us what you got now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but I have no camera. But anyway, one is a male crowntail and he is kind of a rusty color.He's really tiny. The other is a blue female. Here I was telling everyone that I've never had a problem with a fish not eating and my new female is spitting out her pellets. The male is eating pretty good, though.I put her in a 1 gallon with a light on the top and him in a 2 1/2 gallon critter keeper. I'm shopping for a heater for the 2 1/2 gallon today.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Ohh, When they are small their so extra sweet, My heart really goes out to them.

I know, always amazed me how you seemed to have such great luck with pellets, 
I sure never have had any luck with them. I gave up on them a fair while ago, containers just pushed way in back,

I have some of those critter cages, They sure can come in handy, 
But then I got a zillion smaller tanks around this place, Everywhere you look is tanks, either in use or stacked for future use when needed. Sure is a job keeping things clean and tidy around here days, Keeps me pretty busy,
But I enjoy it and thats what counts..

Well congrats on your new little ones, You thinkin bout breeding maybe?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If things were different and I had my own place, more money and room, it would be something I wouldn't mind trying. I got the crowntail because he was so small. I can watch him grow. They both seem to a little shy right now but as they get used to their new homes, I guess they'll do better. I gave the female a little daphnia since its really small. I think she's eating it.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

When their small like that seems most are shy, especially the little girls,
I use to wonder if they were eating cause all they did was hide, I'd oft times had to go looking for them just to see if they was alive, and they'd slink away at that, But after a few weeks I started seeing more and more of them, 
Now most of them is very big girls and far from being shy, They nibble on my fingers and get real excited everytime I come near, I have to be careful when working in their tanks cause they gotta be right there seeing everything your doing, They are just so adorable!

I have one little one now that Is very small and tiny, but shes already not as shy as she was,, give her a few more weeks and I'll probably put her back in the 20 gallon tank with the big group I got going. If she does good there I'll leave her, if not she'll continue in her own tank.. 
I have some older females I have to keep by themselves, their just plain fighters no matter what..

If you lived close I would give you some tanks and some betta's to go with them.

I been thinking about buying a hugh tub, Place some drain holes in along the top, put lots of hiding places & floating material, Then sitting it outside this summer, Put a male betta and several very small , young female betta's in it and see what happens over the summer months......


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> i'm still curious about where you keep all these guys!


Well here's a pictures of my Computer desk, It houses some of my temp homes for some of my newer betta's until I get their permanent homes ready,
However sometimes it makes me wonder, Because they really do seem super happy in these small tanks, 

I get hugh bubble nest without fail each and every morning, 

They are always super active and just love there water change times, 
They get so excited when I pick their little tanks up , they flip and try to help me alone, 
I put the little cup in and they scoot right in an wait to be lifted out, and get so excited when I place them back, they flick around my fingers and I swear sometimes I get kisses, 

These little guys really amaze me sometimes on how super smart they are,

View attachment 1790


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I went out and bought some fake plants to put in the new containers. I picked up a cool looking bridge but when I got home, I didn't have it. It got lost somewhere along the way. I looked on my receipt and it wasn't listed so I guess I must have put it down and never picked it back up or something...


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> I went out and bought some fake plants to put in the new containers. I picked up a cool looking bridge but when I got home, I didn't have it. It got lost somewhere along the way. I looked on my receipt and it wasn't listed so I guess I must have put it down and never picked it back up or something...


Oh that really annoys the heck outta me when I do that,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It was really cool, too and the only one they had left.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> Thanks for the tips,
> I have tried without flash, But then the fish never sit still long enough,
> I have macro mode on all my settings, I use it often too,
> I have several camera's The main one I use right now is a Canon power shot 10.0 mega pixels.
> ...



Hmm. i think kids and pets is usually for subjects that move quickly, which means it probably uses flash or requires high lights. You can try the manual mode and see if you can lower the aperature to like 2.8 (i'm not sure you can on point and shoot cams) and then increase the ISO to about 800 and then mess around with the shutter speed. Another idea that has worked ok is to have someone hold a flashlight on your fish. then you don't have to worry so much about lighting.  there are some good links out there if you google fish photography, but the ones i've looked at also recommend SLR cams because you can control more. Since it's digital, just snap away and keep the good photos!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> Hmm. i think kids and pets is usually for subjects that move quickly, which means it probably uses flash or requires high lights. You can try the manual mode and see if you can lower the aperature to like 2.8 (i'm not sure you can on point and shoot cams) and then increase the ISO to about 800 and then mess around with the shutter speed. Another idea that has worked ok is to have someone hold a flashlight on your fish. then you don't have to worry so much about lighting.  there are some good links out there if you google fish photography, but the ones i've looked at also recommend SLR cams because you can control more. Since it's digital, just snap away and keep the good photos!


I've tried the kids and pets, kinda thought it would fit the bill, But seems no matter how I do it, I get some of the worst with that setting, 
This is about the best I could get using Manual,
View attachment 1791

Pictures seems nice and all, but the color is way off, He's definitly not that color,

This seems to be about the best I can figure out, using the "C" mode, not sure what C means but anyways,
No flash. 
View attachment 1792

this is closer to his true color too


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow such cute bettas! You must have a full-time job cleaning out all of these tanks! I absolutely despise water changes, and I can hardly stand it with the four tanks I have. I can't imagine having more!!


----------

